# Dremel homemade fishing lure



## SureFireSurf

I got a dremel for christmas and came across this on their website http://www.dremel.com/en-us/videosandhowto/projects/Pages/detail.aspx?pcpid=39
Has anyone ever done anything like this? Think the action would be the same as a store bought lure? I'm gonna give this a try get me through these winter months.


----------



## Stink-bait

Never tried but it might work. You can probaly pick up the spoons for cheep at a discount store and true different designs and finishes.


----------



## bloodworm

when spoons were first made thats exactly what they would do with them which is why theyre called spoons


----------



## turboandy

sure it will work, it is flashy and has a hook 
I have seen (and used) tin foil and cut up aluminum pie plates as teasers before.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Cool.


----------



## catman

Absolutely! Buy the spoons at a Goodwill store for 10 cents ea. You can get all different sizes, weight and shapes.


----------



## wdbrand

If it's got a line tied to one end and a hook on the other end and some flash/color, you damned totin it'll cotch somethin. A few examples. 3 oz. spearhead jig and 8" of white and chartruese knitting yarn. 45 lb striper. Stripers with yarn and no hook. A piece of old lawn chair webbing with no hook. Marlin. This is in the salt. Fresh isn't any different so make your own and enjoy them. A good example of this was in a video I saw where the tuna fishermen were lined up on a com boat with what looked like heavy bamboo poles and 6'/8' of line tied to the end. They simply put their line and lure in the water[assume a piece of fabric cause they swung the fish overhead into a tank and the fish dropped off], then back into the water for another fish. So no hook or bait was involved.


----------



## surfnsam

thats cool. i picked up a carbide drill bit for my dremil tool going to use it to make rock sinkers to 1.5oz. trying to use less lead better for everyone


----------



## zam

Thats pretty cool, I've thought of making spoons from spoons before. they look like a daredevil. if I get a hold of some cheap spoons I may try that. an even easier way of cutting the spoon may be a pair of metal cutters


----------



## wdbrand

I don't think spoons are that hard. A regular steel bit should do a fine job, but might be wrong. Drilling would def be easier and quicker. Metal cutters would get rid of the handle and any type grinder would sand them down. Polishing would probably need a tool like a Dremel tho.


----------



## Tracker16

Very Cool. Used to see a tv show where the guy would cook up his own plastic lures and use them to catch fish in South America can't remember the name but someone hear should. Have fun with the new toy!!!!


----------



## zam

Tracker16 said:


> Very Cool. Used to see a tv show where the guy would cook up his own plastic lures and use them to catch fish in South America can't remember the name but someone hear should. Have fun with the new toy!!!!


I remember Larry Dahlberg doing that on Hunt For Big Fish


----------



## turboandy

Heck, use the handle too and make a bait that looks like a needlefish...


----------



## dena

Just don't use the wife's good silver, that could get one in hot water for a while.


----------



## zam

I made some up this morning, only took about half an hour. I think they will work good in certain situations, they cost about 40 cents to make. a big savings compared to what they cost at the store. I always liked silver spoons better then colored spoons, so I didn't need to paint any of them. can't wait to catch some fish with them!
Before








After


----------



## Stink-bait

I like them. You can probaly tune the handled one a bit to change the action.


----------



## zam

yeah, im not sure how well the big ones with handles will work, im sure they'll work, but I don't know how well, I think they should work good for big Rockfish, the'll hit anything though. I left part of the handle on some of them for Pike fishing, then I won't need wire 
I don't know how often I'll even use them, but I thought they could be good in areas where I get lots of snags


----------

